
DC Leaks: Little Known Site Dumps Data on George Soros - cwn
https://www.riskbasedsecurity.com/2016/08/dc-leaks-little-known-site-dumps-data-on-george-soros/
======
basicplus2
Soros, a thief who managed to essentially steal the majority of state owned
assets of the former USSR outside Russia, and who has tried to introduce a
"world tax" on every country under the guise of "helping the poor nations and
nations effected by global warming"

